# Native SUV tender.....



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

An unusual way way to get your tender to the Bahamas without towing.  The 14 was light enough to pull over the transom with a block & tackle rigged to the tower.  Pulled over a custom transom cover board, spun sideways and tied down.  Off for some Bahamas's bones!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

cool pic Mel thanks for sharing


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

That's awesome!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if you hear something moving around in the tender -dont worry....
-its just me 
nice post!!!
-jealous


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great idea! We've done that with a freezer, but never seen it done with an entire 'nother boat!!

Man that's a lot of fun waiting to happen with those two boats over there, you'd be set up for everything!

Makes it a bit tough to troll on the way over though lol...

-T


----------

